# how do i get WCG running in ubuntu?



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2009)

as the title asks

and also, do i need to install the SMP kernal to make use of HT?


----------



## Baleful (Jun 18, 2009)

Go to the Synaptic Package manager, do a search for BOINC, check the box beside it, then install it.  It's completely automated.  Only thing you have to do from there is attach it to the WCG project after it installs, just as you would on your Windows machine.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2009)

sweet... got my PE860 running...


----------

